# HP TouchPad 99$(16GB), 149$(32GB)



## comp@ddict (Aug 20, 2011)

AnandTech - HP TouchPad Reduced to $99 and $149 (16GB & 32GB)

If you haven't heard by now, HP is significantly reducing the price of the WiFi TouchPad in order to clear all inventories of the tablet. The 16GB WiFi TouchPad will sell for $99, while the 32GB version will be reduced to $149.

The price reduction is supposed to go into effect tomorrow, however a number of etailers jumped the gun yesterday. At this point I don't believe there is a way to order a TouchPad online at either of those prices - nearly all of the online sources that listed the reduced prices are now out of stock.

If you missed the opportunity yesterday, there's always the brick and mortar stores as soon as they open tomorrow.

As we've already reported, HP will cease all webOS device operations by Q4 2011. The TouchPad and Veer won't be made anymore and the Pre 3 has been canceled entirely. HP hasn't announced what it's going to do with webOS, although at this point we're hearing the rights to the OS aren't up for sale.

Given the lack of support going forward, why even consider a $99 TouchPad? The tablet does work reasonably well as an email/browser client, and it's likely that we'll continue to see 3rd party apps developed for it. The big hope is that the homebrew community will keep at it and perhaps someone will come along and actually do something with webOS one of these days. There's also the option that someone will eventually port Android 3.x to it. If that happens, you'd have a high end Honeycomb tablet for $99. Admittedly porting Android 3.x to the TouchPad could take a while.

At $99 I feel like the TouchPad is a good buy if you're fine with taking a risk on a platform that has no guaranteed support going forward. In other words, if you can part with the money and forget about it, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## azzu (Aug 20, 2011)

99$ is dirt for that touchpad (dreaming to buy on of it at those prices )


----------



## niravjadwani (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I am searching all over, and found no place to get it @ 99 bucks. My logic is, if atleast I am getting a good music player with 9.7inces display, and 1.2 ghz of power, I am in.

Android or no, I have my laptop for those apps and games etc. Heck, I won't find a decent photo frame at this price. What say you!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

Doesnt matter. 100 bucks is just too awesome. I might get one each for my entire family and another one as a photo frame cum alarm cum just about anything on my table for jus Rs.4500. Time to call up friends and family in US 

I cant believe my eyes: TouchPad and Tablet PC | HP® Official Store


----------



## dissel (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope it's not coming to india in that price after applying VAT + FAT + ..... +....

Anna Help us.


----------



## socrates (Sep 7, 2011)

Android on HP TouchPad gets touch capability.  Android on HP TouchPad gets touch capability


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

well the price is definitely very sweet. But the number of taxes when it comes to india will bump the price to double probably. 
Very very competitive price.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> well the price is definitely very sweet. *But the number of taxes when it comes to india will bump the price to double probably. *
> Very very competitive price.



We, all, are sick of it. Hate the taxes. They tend to increase the price(s) all the time at an alarming rate.


----------



## socrates (Oct 18, 2011)

> HP decided to stop production of their WebOS tablets and smartphones a while back, but it looks like they aren’t completing giving up on the idea of tablets. A story by PCMag states that HP might in fact return to making tablets.


  HP tablets may return, but only with Windows 8


----------



## Dav66id77 (Oct 31, 2011)

99$ is dirt for that touchpad (dreaming to buy on of it at those prices )


----------

